# blue crayfish right for me?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

So I have a now empty 20 g high and I was wondering if I could possibly have a blue crayfish in it.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I had a lobster in a 20 gallon tall about a year ago. It was about 5" long at the time. It was cool having one. You have to make sure you have a real good tight lid on your aquarium. Other wise it will get out. Mine did and I have yet to find it to this day. If you plan to keep fish. They will try to get a hold of them to eat. For plants they will pull them all out. They do like to have a lot of good hiding places.
The time I got mine. It was so small that we where unable to tell what it was. Once it got bigger. We then found what it was. It was fun having one.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

How big do they get again? I have heard that they only get to 6 inch but I am not sure.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Get a Cherax. Mine don't try to escape and they live in uncovered tanks. Try The Aquatic Arts on Aquabid.


----------

